# Hitler kaput! / capote !



## Kolan

Bonjour, Messieurs, Dames,

qu'est-ce que la meilleure façon d'écrire ce slogan en français métro? Y a-t-il une différence significative entre ces deux versions, "kaput"/"capote"? Est-ce qu'on peut écrire le "kaputt" allemand en français directement? Et, surtout, dans quel sens s'emploie-t-il "capoter" ici?

Le contexte est sous-entendu: IIe Guerre mondiale, la fin des jours d'Adolf Hitler, les soldats allemands qui veulent sauver leur vie en se livrant aux Alliées et à l'Armée Rouge.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos suggestions et commentaires.

*Pour ceux qui aimeraient lire d'avantage en russe et en allemand à ce sujet, les fils de discussion respectifs se trouvent ici:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1144503
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1149133


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que "Hitler Kaput(t) !" serait parfaitement compris en français. Kaputt peut se trouver associé à un produit d'origine allemande qui est accusé, en panne. (automobile par exemple, B_W kaputt !).

D'autant que "capote" n'a pas de sens dans ce contexte, si on devait traduire "Hitler kaputt ! on dirait peut-être "Hitler, c'est/t'es fini !".


----------



## Nanon

Oh oui, je crois bien qu'on garderait un allemand de cuisine en français dans ce contexte (j'ai bien sûr lu l'autre fil mais je n'y ai pas répondu, car j'étais en déplacement avec un ordinateur sans clavier russe... pas commode !)



> mon pépé lorsque les Allemands sont rentrés dans la village, tous volets fermés en signe de rebellion, lui seul est sorti comme un diable de sa boutique et a attrapé le chef par le col en lui hurlant au visage : Hitler kaputt !! Hitler kaputt !!! il pouvait tous nous faire fusiller et ma mère.....ne le lui a jamais pardonné , mon père lui " en a rigolé" toute sa vie !!!


Source (bon, il ne s'agit pas ici de la reddition des Allemands mais de l'occupation)

"Hitler capote" pour "Hitler passe l'arme à gauche" ne me semble pas aussi immédiatement compréhensible.


----------



## Kolan

Merci-merci, ça me rassure. Pourtant, on déduit le "kaputt" allemand directement d'un(e) capot(e) français(e).

Mais, on peut dire aussi "une B-W capote"?

D'autre part, est-ce que le "caput" latin sonne la cloche dans un sens "(être) kaputt/capote"?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Kolan said:


> Mais, on peut dire aussi "une B-W capote"?


on peut toujours - mais l'interlocuteur se demandera quel est le rapport entre une Beumeuveu et une capote anglaise...!



Kolan said:


> D'autre part, est-ce que le "caput" latin sonne la cloche dans un sens "(etre) kaputt/capote"?


Non. _Caput_, en latin, est la _tête_ (d'où _capitale, chef_, etc.)


----------



## Kolan

JeanDeSponde said:


> on peut toujours - mais l'interlocuteur se demandera quel est le rapport entre une Beumeuveu et une capote anglaise...!


Mettons, "une B_W qui *capote*", dans un sens de *capotage*?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, on pourrait dire "une B-W (ou toute autre M------s ou P-----e ) a capoté, elle est tombée dans le ravin !" .


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> Oui, on pourrait dire "une B-W (ou toute autre M------s ou P-----e ) a *capoté*, elle est tombée dans le ravin !" .


Puis, après, est-elle *kaput*?


----------



## scriptum

Kolan said:


> Pourtant, on déduit le "kaputt" allemand directement d'un(e) capot(e) français(e)... D'autre part, est-ce que le "caput" latin sonne la cloche dans un sens "(être) kaputt/capote"?


L'étymologie la plus plausible de "kaputt" paraît être le mot hébreu "kapparot" ("expiations").
C'est le nom d'un rituel ancien à la fin duquel on égorge un coq ou une poule (qu'on donne ensuite aux pauvres).


----------



## itka

Le verbe _"capoter"_ n'est pas des plus fréquents (voir le post de Punky Zoé, c'est le cas qui me vient à l'esprit aussi). 
Le nom _"capote" _désignait autrefois un manteau militaire (ou semblable à un manteau militaire). On n'en porte plus beaucoup !
Alors il reste la _capote_ des voitures _"décapotables"_ qu'on ferme toujours rapidement en cas de pluie, et l'inévitable_ "capote anglaise_" plus connue de nos jours sous le nom de "préservatif".

En dehors de ces emplois, on n'utilise pas "capote !" dans le sens de "kaputt !" (lui-même un peu dépassé, il me semble)... Même pour des produits allemands défectueux... d'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, les produits allemands ne sont jamais défectueux !


----------



## tilt

Un plan ou un projet peut _capoter_, s'il échoue.
On peut trouver ici une relative proximité de sens avec l'allemand _kaput_, mais je la crois fortuite, et l'étymologie n'a rien à y voir à mon avis.


----------



## Kolan

tilt said:


> Un plan ou un projet peut _capoter_, s'il échoue.
> On peut trouver ici une relative proximité de sens avec l'allemand _kaputt_, mais je la crois fortuite, et l'étymologie n'a rien à y voir à mon avis.


Est-ce que la phrase "*Si ça capote, c'est kaput*" est correcte?

Ça = un plan risqué, une auto (faisant de tonneaux), un avion...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Kolan said:


> Est-ce que la phrase "Si ça capote, c'est kaput" est correcte?


Pourquoi pas, on peut s'amuser avec l'euphonieallitération .


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> Pourquoi pas, on peut s'amuser avec l'euphonie .


Ouioui, c'est aussi comme dans le cas d'un vrai gentleman français qui pourrait s'en tirer dans une situation d'échec par un jeu de mots, en vue d'une capote anglaise, déchirée très mal à propos: "*Ça capote!*"

Mais "Hitler", non?


----------



## Montaigne

Je crains, chère Punky Zoe, que "si ça capote, c'est kaput" ne soit qu' une allitération dépourvue d'euphonie.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Montaigne said:


> Je crains, chère Punky Zoe, que "si ça capote, c'est kaput" ne soit qu' une allitération dépourvue d'euphonie.


C'est ce que je craignais aussi !  (j'ai pourtant pris conseil auprès des plus hautes autorités en la matière... À qui se fier ? )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Depuis quand une allitération est dépourvue d'euphonie ? 
Je trouve plein d'euphonie dans « si ça capote, c'est kaput » moi ! Ah mais !


----------



## Kolan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Depuis quand une allitération est dépourvue d'euphonie ?
> Je trouve plein d'euphonie dans « si ça capote, c'est kaput » moi ! Ah mais !


Et si on écrit *capoute* pour *kaput*, comment on appelle ça?

LES 4 FANTASTIQUES: Ordinateur *capoute*! 
29 juin 2007 *...* Ordinateur *capoute*! YOUPPI!!!!! Je suis folle de joie! Mon ordinateur au bureau a lâché hier en finissant mon shift. *...*
fantastiques4.blogspot.com/2007/06/ordinateur-*capoute*.html - 64k -

SOS Ordi - outlook *capoute* ?! 
Problème résolu de Fleecy posté le 01/05/2007 à 03:33. mon outlook ne marche que une fois sur deux... j'ai essayé plusieurs facon de le *...*
www.sosordi.net/Depannage/147469-73-outlook-*capoute* - 12k 

internet *capoute* 
Bonjour, j'ai l'internet par cable de videotron depuis 1 an et tout a toujours bien été jusqu'à la semaine derniere, plus rien ne fonctionne *...*
www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7701807-internet-*capoute* - 65k - 

Barbecue *capoute* ! - /home/fouiny - 
Situé dans le fond du jardin, il était vraiment pas pratique et en plus il était carrément moche. Fouinette ayant offert à son chérie d'amour un beau *...*
elusseau.free.fr/index.php/post/2005/07/16/128-barbecue-*capoute* - 11k - 

*CAPOUTE* LA BOURSE!!! - MOUVEMENT IMPERIAL DEMARCHISTE 
*CAPOUTE* LA BOURSE!!! lundi 17 mars 2008 à 18:37 :: MOUVEMENT IMPERIAL DEMARCHISTE :: Alerter la modération. Chute de toutes les places boursières. *...*
blog.francetv.fr/demarchsite/index.php/2008/03/17/69132-*capoute*-la-bourse - 20k - 

S'agit-il d'un verbe *capouter*? = *faire kaput(t)*?

*Hitler capoute*, ça marche-t-il par analogie?


----------



## Nanon

Comment on appelle ça ? Je dirais "une orthographe fantaisiste" et j'appellerais "capouter" un néologisme. _
Capouter _se _gougle _(si je puis me permettre) et serait apparemment susceptible d'être trouvé partout. 

Pour changer un peu, voici une référence belge.


> 'C'est kaputt' est fréquent à Liège, et des enfants disent capouter pour casser: 'Maman! Y'a Caté qu'a capouté ma poupée!'.


Il n'est pas étonnant que des enfants adoptent une orthographe "plus française" qui leur est plus familière. Pourtant, il me semble qu'une graphie plus proche de l'original allemand (avec éventuellement un _t_ ajouté pour éviter une lettre muette en finale de mot) est plus compréhensible à la lecture. De plus, le contexte étant lié à l'Allemagne, _"kaput(t)"_ me semble plus justifié que _"capoute"_...


----------



## itka

Kolan, on t'a déjà dit de ne pas chercher tes références sur Google ! (sauf si tu fais une recherche sur "Grandeur et décadence de l'orthographe française" ! 
Je rigole, mais, de plus en plus (et pas seulement sur le net) on voit les mots orthographiés n'importe comment, parfois à peine reconnaissables phonétiquement. 
Faut-il le regretter ou s'en féliciter ? (voilà une réforme de l'orthographe qui se fait toute seule, sans rien demander à personne...). 
Personnellement, ayant grandi et appris à écrire à une autre époque, ces mots torturés me gênent beaucoup. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais compris le sens de "internet capoute" hors de ce contexte... mais de toute évidence, je suis un "orthosaure" en voie de disparition.


----------



## Grop

D'après l'OED (dictionnaire anglais), le mot allemand _kaputt_ serait réellement un cousin de _capote_ (ou plutôt de _capot_, comme dans un jeu de cartes).

Étonnant, non?


----------



## Joannes

En néerlandais, *kaputt* est *kapot*. J'ai entendu des gens francophones ici qui l'usaient à l'occasion, mais bon, je ne crois pas qu'on l'écrive <capote>..


----------

